# We Are The 1% (OT/NT)



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

All gave some. Some gave all. As you begin to prepare for the long holiday weekend ahead, please take a moment to remember those from the 1% who paid the ultimate price for serving their country.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
Counts me out. Proudly in the bottom 99%.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Alot on who served depends on when you were born, and the circumstances happening around the time you were eligable. 


When I was 13, my brother was serving in the USAF in Thailand during the end of the Vietnam war and the beginning of the "secret war" in Laos. My Brother was smart, he enlisted and was able to choose the AF, his buddies weren't so smart and ended up in the deep end of the pool, later as I was going thru HS after he came back, I got to hear from his buddies when they returned, some of the bad experiences that were related to me. I tried ROTC in high school but thanks to a few Neidermeyers in that class that experience was not a favorable one. So thanks to my brothers friends stories of their experiences, the a-holes in my school, and the overall atmosphere at the time, by the time I was 18 the draft was eliminated and military service wasnt something anyone aspired to unless you were absolutely dedicated or absolutely desperate (remember Bill Murrey is "Stripes"?) Out of all the Neidermeyers in my ROTC only 2 I know of actually elisted, the rest never did enlist like they said they would, they just liked being big jerks with little stripes and a tiny bit of power. So I missed that opportunity to serve, I don't regret it, it was a sign of the times. But I often wonder how different I would be today if I had served, certainly more a tad worldy and perhaps more self-reliant at an earlier stage of adulthood, but I did end up going thru my own "boot camp" and tour of duty, at least scholasticly, within an impacted architectural program at my university which gave you no time to screw around, if you did you were failed out, trust me 4 years at my school was truely hard, physically and mentally, granted no one was shooting at you, well mentally they were. But this weekend I'll have both flags out, maybe give my Bro a call.



Oh BTW, which branch would I have chosen if I did way back then.....

Without a doubt.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So I am in the 1%,..I was in the service, It was good for me! I enlisted and went Navy airborne on sea patrols, P3C's.. 

I play with trains too ! 

What percent of chance is that...ha? 

Dirk


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I joined the Navy so I wouldn't end up in the Army or the Marines. After I joined, the last drawing for the draft was pulled and wouldn't you know it, my number was 360 something. Never would have been called. But I'm better for serving, honorable discharge. Served 1966 to 1972. 

And I play with train too!!! 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

The Letter Began: 
_Greetings from the President. 
You are hereby ordered to report for induction...... 
That was in June, 1969. 

My Family Has Been the 1% for a VERY Long Time. 
Last year we buried a Grandson, KIA-Afghanistan. 
November of 1967 My Brother, KIA-RVN. 
My Great Uncle lies in Flanders Field. 

My Great Grandfather, Spanish American War. 
My Grandfather, WWI 
My Father & Uncles, WWII & Korea 
My Son, Afghanistan & Iraq 
My Daughter, Desert Storm.... 
SWMBO, Army Nurse 
Me... Grunt, RVN... 




_


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

djacobsen, try me offline please!! 

Dirk ;`}


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Very proud to have a Grandson in the 82nd Airborne.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We have two out of four sons in the reserves.. 
One Nephew in the Navy. 

I was a Navy baby , but never in the military.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

for those with a historical bent: 
http://www.usmemorialday.org/backgrnd.html


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

68-69 VietNam 1st cav air mobile intel 

GaryR


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I be in the 99%, unfortunately. I attempted to enlist, way back in the 80's, only to be told my back condition made me marginal. 
Argued with them a bit on that - jobs were scarce here in this corner of the world back then, but eventually moved on. 

My Dad served - got put on a long slow boat headed for the Korean War - only to get there and be put on a fast plane to help 
rebuild Europe after some major flooding. 

Older brother had a 'sure to win' lottery number for the draft in Vietnam days, so he went and enlisted in the Navy before the Army 
could latch onto him. He spent his hitch anchored offshore on a communications boat. 

My youngest brother was offered the 'go to the army or go to prison' deal about the same time I tried to enlist...but still ended 
up in trouble. 

Since then, I've had an assortment of nephews, younger cousins, and vaguely related inlaws join up, with a lot of them serving in 
Iraq or Afghanistan (places they pretty much hold in disgust, from the talks I've had with them - but that is the grunt-eye view).


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

To be secure on land - we must be supreme at Sea. Navy+Marines+Coast Guard family. But times are a changing - we must remain supreme at Math & Science.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*MCB-7 Dong Ha 1968/69*, *Navy Seabees.* I was in college when the Army came calling. They wanted me now. I asked if I could complete my schooling first. Army said no. I enlisted in the Navy Reserve which gave me a year deferment. When the Army called me back to the K & A office, in Philadelphia, they were quite annoyed to find that I was an enlisted man already. I spent alittle over nine months up near the DMZ. We built and rebuilt alot of bridges, fuel depots, Pasco buildings, Gun pads for the Marine 8" and 175 mm guns at Con Tien. Saw some pretty amazing things, including BB62, The New Jersey. We were building new garages for the Marines at Qua Viet, which is on the ocean. The New Jersey was off the coast a few miles and easy enough to view. They fired those 2000 pound rounds over us to some unsuspecting poor suckers inland. Sounds just like a train.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't see any "hot" action but served from 56-60 in the USAF..... 3 years at Scott AFB in Illinois and a year in Thule, Greenland. All 4 years in the Weather Service. 

It's a privilege to have served.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I should add that my dad (now past on) also did a hitch in the Navy. Spent it at Long Beach Naval Shipyard just before the Korean conflict.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

10 years USAR First 2 with 1011th S&S, 89th ARCOM, transferred to 129th Trans, 89th ARCOM for the other 8 years,'75 to '85. No combat duty though.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 May 2012 09:14 PM 
Didn't see any "hot" action but served from 56-60 in the USAF..... 3 years at Scott AFB in Illinois and a year in Thule, Greenland. All 4 years in the Weather Service. 

It's a privilege to have served. 


My mind is racing with scenarios about just how did you wind up getting transfered to Greenland???












(yes I know, weather service)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 May 2012 08:03 AM 


My mind is racing with scenarios about just how did you wind up getting transfered to Greenland???









Drew the short straw, Victor...









Even though it was a remote tour, I had a blast... The Arctic is a beautiful place and I even flew over the frozen lake where the B29 KeeBird had crashed and have an image of it somewhere in my memoirs. In fact, it was the VFR marker where we turned right to head for Nord. The Danish Weather Station on the East Coast of Greenland.

It appears as a small, snowcovered dot on the northwest corner of the lake. 

It's such a shame that it ended destroyed by fire just after restoration.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In Flanders Fields 
by Maj. John McCrae, May 1915 

In Flanders fields the poppies blow 
Between the crosses, row on row, 
That mark our place; and in the sky 
The larks, still bravely singing, fly 
Scarce heard amid the guns below. 

We are the Dead. Short days ago 
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow, 
Loved and were loved, and now we lie 
In Flanders fields. 

Take up our quarrel with the foe: 
To you from failing hands we throw 
The torch; be yours to hold it high. 
If ye break faith with us who die 
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow 
In Flanders fields.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's quite a moving photo Mik. It seems that lately, the Great War (WWI), has been seeing more coverage on the history channel and in the movies. I scarcely believe that any of us who served in combat would have wanted to trade places with a WWI vet. 

Just alittle statistic about WWII and Vietnam; WWII GIs saw an average of 10 days combat in one year. Compared with the Vietnam Vet who saw an average of 240 days combat in that same period. My numbers may not be precise, but the disparagy is correct.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm proud of my son, Corporal in the United States Marines. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 24 May 2012 01:39 PM 
That's quite a moving photo Mik. I scarcely believe that any of us who served in combat would have wanted to trade places with a WWI vet. 

Just alittle statistic about WWII and Vietnam; WWII GIs saw an average of 10 days combat in one year. Compared with the Vietnam Vet who saw an average of 240 days combat in that same period. My numbers may not be precise, but the disparagy is correct. 


I have seen this statistic before (Re: days in combat WWII and Vietnam). I guess we did earn the CIB.









US Army
A Co, 3/60th Inf, 9th INF DIV
Mobile Riverine Force, Mekong Delta
RVN 1966-1967


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I figure you vets might appreciate this: 

Tommy 
by Rudyard Kipling 

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer, 
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here." 
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die, 
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I: 
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away"; 
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play, 
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play, 
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play. 

I went into a theatre as sober as could be, 
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me; 
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls, 
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls! 
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside"; 
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide, 
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide, 
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide. 

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep 
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap; 
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit 
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit. 
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?" 
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll, 
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll, 
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll. 

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too, 
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you; 
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints, 
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints; 
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind", 
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind, 
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind, 
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind. 

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all: 
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational. 
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face 
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace. 
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!" 
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot; 
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please; 
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I was in the USAF 57 to 61, got cought in the cuban crisis when JFK president, year in Alaska, 3 in California and a year in Yuma Arz. the best of all my time in the air force, station on a marine base, used by the navy, pulled no extra duities and St Luis just 30 miles away. 

flats


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.

In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 

I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.

Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

USAF 1971 to 1977 , left as SSGT . My nephew is now in training in the USAF as a 6 year enlistee. Very proud of him. 

Does anyone here remember when Memorial Day was a trip out to the cemetary to honor our Vets. I remember as a kid going and putting flags on grave markers . We also had a Military Honor Gaurd do a 21 gun salute and play Taps . The local VFW and American Legion posts were the people who did this when I was growing up . My father was a Legion member so we went together for this solumn occausion. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 May 2012 09:14 PM .. 3 years at Scott AFB in Illinois and a year in Thule, Greenland. All 4 years in the Weather Service. 

It's a privilege to have served. 

You were in the weather service.









No wonder we have Gobble Warming









I got a Draft Notice from the Army. I ran down and joined the Air Force in 1965.

Spent all 4 years of my hitch in MT Home Idaho.

Best 4 years of my life. 

JJ


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Most guys that were in "smoke and joke" about the goofy stuff they did, how stupid the lieutenant was and half baked lies. The truth is they are men and women of great honor, courage, and commitment. Integrity beyond reproach. My hat is off to them, especially the youngsters in today. Their mission is a lot harder then anything I did.

22 years, 7 months, 11 days. No combat. Proud of the men I served with.


1/76 FA and 2/39 FA in 3rd Infantry Division
HQ DIVARTY and 1/8 FA in 25th Infantry Division 

Post Signal, Fort Hood 

ROTC, Univ of Arkansas
US NATO Belgium

US Army Japan


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 24 May 2012 06:31 PM 
Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.

In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 

I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.

Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 


I couldn't agree more Del. Why is there no draft. The simple answer is that it would be political suicide to any in congress that would even suggest it. My personal feeling is that everyone should serve some sort of term, boys and girls alike. It could be as little as one year.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Madman on 27 May 2012 10:24 AM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 24 May 2012 06:31 PM 
Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.

In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 

I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.

Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 


I couldn't agree more Del. Why is there no draft. The simple answer is that it would be political suicide to any in congress that would even suggest it. My personal feeling is that everyone should serve some sort of term, boys and girls alike. It could be as little as one year. 

I'm saying I am glad we don't have a draft and don't need one. I am very glad that my son didn't have to face a draft like many of us did. Good experience yes, but only if you live through it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 27 May 2012 11:41 AM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Madman on 27 May 2012 10:24 AM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 24 May 2012 06:31 PM 
Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it 







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.
 
In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 
 
I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.
 
Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
 
 
I couldn't agree more Del.  Why is there no draft.  The simple answer is that it would be political suicide to any in congress that would even suggest it.  My personal feeling is that everyone should serve some sort of term, boys and girls alike.  It could be as little as one year.   

I'm saying I am glad we don't have a draft and don't need one. I am very glad that my son didn't have to face a draft like many of us did. Good experience yes, but only if you live through it. 


While I think some form of national service is a good idea I don't think it has to be military service. Thats more many reasons, religious, ethical, etc.BUT why not some form of service like the Civilian Conservation Corp? The CCC was run on military standards so volunteers got the same boot camp ethics of discipline and respect, and the work they did instilled a real work ethic that seams to be missing with a lot of young folk. Now this is just my opinion but with the shear amount of infrastructure work, urban decay and general malaise it could help. It would need some form of corporate sponsorship as the money would have be a political hairball to cough up. Its just an idea.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

General Colin Powell actually started a plan EXACTLY as you mentioned, after he retired.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The military officers I talk to--thought having them in class or through my father in law, a retired Marine genreal, definitely definitely absolutely do not want a draft. A term of national service of some kind would be a great idea, IMHO. But it would of course be liable to charges of "big government" and "make work." But there sure seem to be more than enough infrastructure improvement projects around


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Army, Vietnam, 68-74. 
I think they need to bring the draft back might straighten out some of these kid's.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 27 May 2012 11:41 AM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Madman on 27 May 2012 10:24 AM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 24 May 2012 06:31 PM 
Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.

In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 

I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.

Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 


I couldn't agree more Del. Why is there no draft. The simple answer is that it would be political suicide to any in congress that would even suggest it. My personal feeling is that everyone should serve some sort of term, boys and girls alike. It could be as little as one year. 

I'm saying I am glad we don't have a draft and don't need one. I am very glad that my son didn't have to face a draft like many of us did. Good experience yes, but only if you live through it.


OOPS. I misread your post. Sorry about that Del. I would have felt the same if there was a draft when my son was 18. Although I don't believe it is right to send our soldiers and Marines back into battle three and four times. So that tells me that we need more GIs. If the voluntary enlistment system can't supply the manpower, then I believe the draft should be reinstated. [/b]


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 27 May 2012 12:55 PM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 27 May 2012 11:41 AM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Madman on 27 May 2012 10:24 AM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 24 May 2012 06:31 PM 
Well, I did my 3 years, 9 months, 15 days, 2 hours, and 15 mins in the US Navy during the Vietnam war. Loved every minute of it







. I certainly don't regret it. It was a huge life transformation for me; straightened me out and launched my career in electrical engineering.

In 1965, I certainly wasn't in the 1%, I was in the vast majority of 18 year-old's headed for Vietnam. The 1% (maybe more), were those headed for Canada to dodge the draft. 

I now have a Son-In-Law that has served in the Air Force for 16 years, and will retire there. Very proud of him and all others that currently serve. If I had it to do over again, it would be in the Air Force.

Whatever the percentages, are, it just amazes me that during these difficult times, there are enough volunteers that we don't have a draft. We should certainly be proud of and thankful for these young men and women.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 


I couldn't agree more Del. Why is there no draft. The simple answer is that it would be political suicide to any in congress that would even suggest it. My personal feeling is that everyone should serve some sort of term, boys and girls alike. It could be as little as one year. 

I'm saying I am glad we don't have a draft and don't need one. I am very glad that my son didn't have to face a draft like many of us did. Good experience yes, but only if you live through it. 


While I think some form of national service is a good idea I don't think it has to be military service. Thats more many reasons, religious, ethical, etc.BUT why not some form of service like the Civilian Conservation Corp? The CCC was run on military standards so volunteers got the same boot camp ethics of discipline and respect, and the work they did instilled a real work ethic that seams to be missing with a lot of young folk. Now this is just my opinion but with the shear amount of infrastructure work, urban decay and general malaise it could help. It would need some form of corporate sponsorship as the money would have be a political hairball to cough up. Its just an idea. [/b]


I agree Vic. It doesn't have to be military service. However, when our politicians start these wars they should think about how they will man them. I hope this isn't getting too political for our moderators.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I enlisted in the Navy out of High School, they informed me I was part of the 70% (Flat Feet) 

Thanks to those who are in the 1% 

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My daddy, the Naval Commander ordered me to stay in college, he wanted Officer material. 
Suddenly I was playing the numbers game and struck paydirt with 259.... mix in the City of Love (SF) and 1969/70 and the Designer became an artist. Bezerkely was a quick hitch hike across the bay.... 

Thanks to all who served. 
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was in the lottery too, drew 365... (it was a leap year, there was a 366)... needless to say I did not go... best friend got #9 he was gone in 2 weeks... 

Thanks to all those who have laid their lives on the line, no matter if it was a "good" war or a "bad" one, their lives were in peril no matter what. 

Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Family friend was on the draft board. Said, "Son, you better enlist or they'll draft your ass." Chose the former. Wouldn't be where I am today if not for the USAF.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

A BIG THANK YOU to all who served on this day of rememberance... US Navy, 
Korean war vet here... 
Paul R...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I served two years in Germany 67-69, then a year in Vietnam 69-70. Finished up my 20 for retirement in the local guard unit. Both my sons were in the unit also, paid for their college. 








In my gun jeep on convoy.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ground-pounder Sp. 5, US Army. We had just captured a few VC on an island in the Mekong River. In the background, landing craft similar to Higgins boats used on D-Day at Normany. Very long time ago. August 1967.


----------

